# mac qui ventile et chauffe trop.



## stonerking86 (18 Juillet 2011)

Salut à tous,

depuis quelques temps mon macbook pro n'arrête pas de ventiler et de chauffer pour 3 x rien, une ou deux appli ouvertes portant pas très gourmandes. Le simple fait de regarder une série en streaming sur le net suffit à le faire chauffer à mort. 


Je précise que je suis un novice (pour ne pas dire une grosse brelle en informatique) qui a switché sur mac il y a un an lors de l'achat et que je n'ai jamais fait de défragmentation ou tout autre opération destinée à "nettoyer" mon lap top.

Question : que me conseillez vous de faire pour "dégraisser le mammouth" afin qu'il soit moins essoufflé en permanence? Tout autre conseil d'entretien régulier étant le bienvenu.

P.S. : j'imagine que je vais me faire tapper sur les doigts pour double post mais j'ai cherché et pas trouvé de réponse à ma question. A défaut de me répondre, merci de m'orienter.

Bonne journée


----------



## Le FuRi3n (18 Juillet 2011)

stonerking86 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> depuis quelques temps mon macbook pro n'arrête pas de ventiler et de chauffer pour 3 x rien, une ou deux appli ouvertes portant pas très gourmandes. Le simple fait de regarder une série en streaming sur le net suffit à le faire chauffer à mort.
> 
> ...



 Bonjour, tout ca est tout a fait normal, les videos sont majoritairement en flash, et flah est mal adapté aux macs et a pour répercussion de tiré sur le processeur et donc que ta machine chauffe ... voila tout


----------



## supergrec (18 Juillet 2011)

En ce qui concerne l'entretien de ta machine : 

http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html


----------



## Argeuh (18 Juillet 2011)

Pour le flash j'utilise ceci personnellement http://clicktoflash.com/


----------



## kaos (18 Juillet 2011)

si c'est un core2duo , tourne toi vers coolbook , moi j'ai un i5 et j'ai acheté coolbook mais il ne marche pas sous cette architecture  ;(


----------



## Nyrvan (18 Juillet 2011)

Même si le lien de Osxfacile.com est très bien, je trouve qu'il va un peu loin. Mais sache que si tu as mis ton système à jour, il n'y a quasiment rien à faire sur ton ordinateur. Si tu vois qu'il vient trop lent, tu peux utiliser un utilitaire comme Onyx mais normalement, le système se "nettoie" automatiquement. En tout cas, oublie le concept même de fragmentation sur Mac OS, sauf si tu as un disque dur quasiment totalement rempli.


----------



## Larme (18 Juillet 2011)

stonerking86 a dit:


> pour 3 x rien, une ou deux appli ouvertes portant pas très gourmandes. Le simple fait de regarder une série en streaming sur le net suffit à le faire chauffer à mort.


Comme l'ont dit mes camarades avant moi, Flash et Unix, c'est loin d'être le véritable amour...
On ne peut juger qu'une application n'est pas gourmande qu'en suivant réellement son consommation de CPU/RAM avec _Moniteur d'activité_ par exemple, le cas du flash étant un bon contre-exemple de ce qu'on pense être un truc peu gourmand... On n'est jamais à l'abri d'un fuite mémoire ou d'un bug, comme l'a si bien démontré le combo 10.6.8/Parrallels, avec pourtant une boîte sérieuse, mais un léger bug avec la mise à jour...


----------



## kaos (18 Juillet 2011)

On dis chapeau bas à LARME, qui en une signature répond a des milliers de questions en méme temps 

Bon ceci dit , les macbook qui chauffent sont récurrents 

01 passer un coup d'aspirateur
02 aérer la machine en la sur élevant avec un support ventillé
03 solutions Logiciels / coolbook génial ! / et des soft qui jouent avec les ventilos (moi j'aime pas du tout mais bon ..)
04 démontage et changement de patte thermique (celle d'apple est foireuse en 2 ans ) donc direction Ifixit


----------



## stonerking86 (18 Juillet 2011)

ok les gars merci pour ces réponses qui ont l'air assez complémentaires. Je vais me pencher un peu sur l'entretien... Pour le coup d'aspi, est-ce qu'il faut ouvrir le capôt de la bête?

Je précise quand même que peu après l'achat, le ventilo ne se mettait quasiment jamais en route sauf call of duty alors que tout à l'heure, safari et itunes simplement ouverts sans utilisation de l'ordi suffisaient à le faire chauffer. Et une heure après posé sur 2 verres de 15 cm de haut, il ventilait toujours un peu. Y'en a qui vont me dire qu'on est en juillet et que c'est normal étant donné la t° mais comme c'était loin d'être la canicule aujourd'hui, j'y vois aucun lien... Désolé d'insister mais il y a une différence vraiment flagrante en l'espace de quelques mois. Bref, c'était mieux avant 

Ah oui au fait, la config : 
2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
4 Go 1067 MHz DDR3


----------



## Argeuh (19 Juillet 2011)

Installe un logiciel comme iStats pour checker les températures


----------

